# Pressurized CO2 reactor



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

OK I'm almost completed with my CO2 pressurized system . Question is that I'm thinking of a CO2 reactor using a water filter container for the CO2 to go in.
(the household water system that holds the filter ) My idea is to fill it 3/4 full of water and micro bio-balls the CO2 would enter through the top via a hose from the tank to the bottom of the unit, also a small air pump with a small air stone to push the CO2 up approx. 12' ,

Any comments or ideas would be appreciated.

Tanks in advance


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Skip the bio balls and air pump.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDmv7f5FcWA
Just connect co2 from solenoid to inline of reactor.
Done deal I believe.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I believe what your trying to build is called a cerges reactor. Look that up and you'll find lots of info and how to's


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

A Cerge Reactor very interesting , looks like it's back to the drawing board and the hardware store, (Although ,I like going to the Hdwe store) I think I'm on the right track though.
Thanks again for the info..... Informative video Tom,


----------

